# working during summer? (and some more thoughts)



## ppcc (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello guys and everyone living in Spain,

I'm a 20-year-old female and I want to leave my home country, Austria. I don't have any special qualifications except that I speak English and German fluently, and have some knowledge in Spanish, French and Portuguese. When I was 17, I also did the Cambridge ESOL and got a Grade C (wish I had learned more..) if that counts.

As I already said, I'm planning on leaving my home country. I've started my BA at university but I want to take a break and take a gap year and travel around the world. For that - I need lots of money.

So I thought I might start looking for a full-time job. And then as I kept on thinking, the idea came up that I could start working abroad, start living abroad. What do you think of this idea? I thought I could go to Spain as a starting point, live and earn enough money for a few monthsand then fly to South America and volunteer there with my earnings..

But I fear that, since unemployment rate is quite high in Spain, I might end up with an underpaid job and that I could earn a lot more in my home country (but then I'd have to stay here a bit longer).

Actually, I'm really not sure what to do. I want to leave but I know I need a lot of money so I tried to 'combine' it and go to Spain (been there before, loved it). I was thinking about finding work in Southern Spain... I'm happy for any advise!

saludos,
ppcc


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

This is a new approach indeed 

It's is highly unlikely that you will manage to find a well paid full time job in Spain. Especially without any qualifications. A bar job is the most likely possibility, but you won´t find it full time and it won´t be highly paid (nothing near the money you would need to fly to south america). I see two possibilities here:

1.) Stay in Spain and enjoy your time here. With a bit of luck you find some jobs to keep you up during the time (you won't be able to save up bundles).

2.) Stay in Austria for some months, work hard and earn enough to be able to go overseas.


----------



## ppcc (Apr 22, 2010)

Ah alright, thank for your answers, I really appreciate it since I don't know anyone to talk about it. Bubble has burst 
Well, tomorrow I will go to the local job market office and find out some more.

I thought about teaching English or German.. maybe as a private tutor?

I'm afraid I have to leave you soon and move on to another expat forum.. 

@Steve
You sure about England? How are the chances that I'll find a full-time job there? You got some advice? I was actually thinking about England as well (London to be precise but I'm open for anything) but I'm not sure if I'll get a good job (which means for me: a job worth enough to leave Austria and fly to England) there without qualifications. Maybe I could teach German... I found some bar jobs but they are underpaid as well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ppcc said:


> I'm afraid I have to leave you soon and move on to another expat forum..


You can belong to more than one forum you know!!! Sorry about the job shortages in Spain, even when there were jobs, before the recession the pay here was appalling and there is a tendency here to employ friends and family before looking further afield.

The best thing you can do is come over and see if you can get something. Nothing beats being on the spot! You may get lucky, but if you dont, you've had a holiday??

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I admire your optimism - it's a wonderful way to be and in my opinion the only way to be. But do heed the advice of folk on here - they've been around a long time, especially Steve who was using this site back in 1840...


----------



## ppcc (Apr 22, 2010)

It's just - I've set my mind exploring South America. I want to fulfill my dream now while I'm alive before I just keep on delaying and eventually forgetting about it or other duties/'responsibilities' replace and suppress them. The hard fact is that I need money.

But I guess I'm already off-topic. There is a 20% discount on European flights only for today (domestic airline) so that's why I keep on gushing and rushing.... 

UK? Or Spain? Well in the UK there's someone I like... (oh ****, now love problems pop up - I shall stop now!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Once you finish your degree, you can look at the Language Assistants program for German. (Austria) As long as you meet the requirements for admission to your program, that's your ticket to work in Spain. (If you consider 700eur/month acceptable.)

Can't help you with the gap year bit. Sounds like a tough challenge, especially since you're determined to have "good" pay! Good luck.

N.B. I came to Spain on a whim and it's working out beautifully for me. So, it can be done but you've got to have stupid luck, work hard, and be willing to deal with a lot of bureaucracy and other interesting experiences.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I admire your optimism - it's a wonderful way to be and in my opinion the only way to be. But do heed the advice of folk on here - they've been around a long time, especially Steve who was using this site back in 1840...
> 
> Last time Man City won more than a corner?


LOL - I have to agree - spent more than anyone else and can't win a thing...


----------

